# Navarre Beach Pier Walk On Preview 3/26/10



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

They are on the last set of pilings now, or are just finishing with them, then they will start the 70 ft wide by 70 ft long octagon. The *RUMORED* opening date & ribbon cutting ceremony is Saturday, June 5, 2010. Admission prices are not known yet. More info and tons of multimedia coverage at NavarrePier.com.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!! 



I can't wait for that pier to get open!


----------

